# Battery help!



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

what are good/cheap 3300mah nimh packs? Im going to be using a 30amp discharger. Is it cheaper to asssemble my own?


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

go to www.hypercells.com and get the newer 3700, 3300 are good but the 3700 are newer and they are very good priced ive got four packs from them.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is also some good batteries that are pretty cheap, look under web special
www.teamhurricane.net


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

my charger will only go up to 3300...


----------



## JBRCells (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, With the investment your gonna make for new batteries would it at all be possible to buy a new charger? There are some great chargers out there in the $150.00 range.I will have 3800 stick packs on the site in a couple weeks. These are IB 3800's they will retail for $40.00 these will be zapped but not matched... Sorry for the shameless plug Im just trying to get ya going in the right direction. Justin


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

If I where you I would look into getting a good charger, there are many good chargers out there I would reccommend the Duratrax Ice or a used Turbo 30 or a used Turbo 35, "mind you" you will need a power supply, but I use the Ice and I really like it and havent had any problems with it


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Im not going to buy another charger. Im using the old black window charger w/ 1a,2a,3a,4a charging rates. Im not into racing just having some fun in the street. I just want some decent cheap 3300 packs. I am going to be using a 30A discharger with them.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

if you are looking for cheap packs but still are pretty good, radio shack sells GP 3300's I know a couple of racers who use them as practice packs and they work just fine, just somemore idea's, hope it helps


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

n3rd420 said:


> Im not going to buy another charger. Im using the old black window charger w/ 1a,2a,3a,4a charging rates. Im not into racing just having some fun in the street. I just want some decent cheap 3300 packs. I am going to be using a 30A discharger with them.


Try 
http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=226





__________________________________________________

No, I just stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night!!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

You can still use your charger with packs higher than 3300's. It may just cut off before they are finished charging and you just hit the button again. 

Assembling your own really isn't cheaper but you can get better performance if (and its a big if) you do a good job assembling them.


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

at what amp should i charge the radioshack GP3300's? Thanks. Im trying to get a Spintec discharger of<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
<img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>. Its a 30A pulse discharger.... Someone recommended it to me. Also is there any numbers on the batterys i should watch out for?Thanks


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

you can charge the GP's up to 6 amps,


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

the radio shack gps work reall good had 2 since christ mas still work really well :thumbsup: oh and you should get a gecko discharge/conditioner, there about 7$ at hobby town they work really good, one of my gps shorted out and only peaked out at 1891, i left it on the gecko for about 2 days(not that long really..)when i charged it a gain peaked at 3189


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> the radio shack gps work reall good had 2 since christ mas still work really well :thumbsup: oh and you should get a gecko discharge/conditioner, there about 7$ at hobby town they work really good, one of my gps shorted out and only peaked out at 1891, i left it on the gecko for about 2 days(not that long really..)when i charged it a gain peaked at 3189


yeah they seem to be good packs for the priceI havent heard any bad things about them yet,


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh yeah im in the process of making my own discharger  Its a 10 bulb discharger with alligator clips that draww 20amps. I will try to post pics when im done.


----------

